# DIY hunting maps (anyone used them?)



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm hoping to draw a NR Limited Entry muzzleloader tag this year but will only be able to do one scouting trip to UT to check out a unit I have never been in.
I see that some professional outfitters/guides sell DIY hunting maps, where they give you current conditions and population locations.
Now, realizing they aren't offering up their monsters, does anyone think these would be worthwhile to supplement topo scouting, etc?


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

BLM has maps for like 4 bucks. 

GPS's can get downloadable maps also. 

Just Curious, what unit?


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

West Desert-Vernon

The info you are buying also includes where they have actually scouted deer during the summer in preparation for their paying clients.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

There was some company at the expo that did this, but I can't remember the name. What/who are you referring to?


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

There are several places. Here is one from Bear Paw Outfitters:
http://trophymaps.com/


----------



## horkingmidget (Jan 8, 2015)

I have never used one but you might want to reach out to bowhunt3r4l1f3 he promotes 
http://www.utahscoutingservices.com.

http://www.utahscoutingservices.com/


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Interesting concept


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

drsx said:


> Interesting concept


Right?

On one hand - you can get some great intel.

One the other hand, you just buy it rather than work for it.

Also, I don't know if I would trust a service that also outfitted.

They may give you a good 4 point, but they probably won't give you a trophy 4 point.

I imagine the high paying clients get the luxury of the hard work scouting.

This was explained to me by a guide in Idaho.

TV Hunts > Guided > Semi Guided > Drop Camps > Maps

There are animals that are scouted specifically for making a great TV Show. A TV show that shows the hunter killing a huge animal can generate a full booking of hunts for a couple years.

Guided hunts are the top paying regular clients and the outfitter wants them to come back, so they will put them on game.

Semi Guided are the middle paying clients and the outfitter wants them to see game, but not necessarily harvest the biggest trophy, because that will lead to more middle paying clients vs top paying clients.

Drop Camps are the low paying clients and typically the people that work their asses off in the field, but do not have the means to pay for the top hunts. The game typically isn't trophy class, but it can be found through hard work. The outfitter wants the higher paying client to take the trophies, so the outfitter makes more money.

Maps are probably here in the outer rim. It's an easy way to make a buck without giving away your trophy animal locations for your top paying clients.

There are good and bad outfitters, as with all things. The outfitters spend a lot of time in the field and they also need to make a living. So, you will get what you pay for.

This being said there is no substitute for doing the scouting yourself and finding the trophy of a lifetime.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

But for a non resident that can't get out to do any scouting they may be just the thing. Along with the fact that the Vernon unit isn't like the Manti in size so the map just may put you into a area or get you close to a wall hanger that has been moving between two or three ridges. 

Now if it was for a unit like the Book Cliffs then I could see them giving you information about areas that didn't hold that 200" buck and tried to send you to the opposite side of the unit.


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

These are exactly the concerns I have.
I'm all about the scouting (ask my wife, she feels like a widow some times), but this will be the first time in a unit I've never been to. I've spent most of my time north of Ogden and Logan.
 I'm flying out in June to check out this unit and will try and cram in as much foot leather time as possible. From what I've read, the deer should stay in their summer locations and habits through archery and most of MZ.
And I'll be sure and check out Utah Scouting Services.


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

How many other peopole did they sale the same info to?
And how can you be sure the info is acurate?


----------



## horkingmidget (Jan 8, 2015)

I see three options:

1. You hunt based on the information you gather during your one scouting trip.
2. You hunt based on information provided to you from a scouting service, even if its not their prime information and they've sold it to other hunters.
3. You hunt based on inaccurate information provided by the scouting service.

If I drew an out of state limited entry tag for a unit that I wasn't familiar and I was limited to a single scouting trip. I would take my chances on a scouting service.

For me the question is, do I purchase the map before or after my scouting trip. Before, it gives you a chance to verify the accuracy of the information. After, you might not need the map/service depending on what you find during your scouting trip. 

Good luck on drawing your tag.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I would pick up the map before I went on my first scouting trip. That way I should be ahead of the game so to speak. Then once in the unit I could decide weather I wanted to keep the map or chuck it. 

I would also try and get out at least 3 or 4 days early before my hunt to look around some and not be pressed while hunting. But then all bets are off once hunters move into the area and the animals realize that they need to start hiding.


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

I'll be getting there early, as well to spend a lot of time behind the glass.
As for number of hunters, last year there were only 31 Resident MZ tags and 3 NR.
So, not a lot of people for a fairly large area (even taking out the dunes and barren areas in the SW sections.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey Lance, I can help you as much as you need when the time comes and I'm sure there are many on this forum that will too.
If you don't have an atv to use, you will be at a huge disadvantage on where you can or will want to go.
I do know of a few good areas that you can drive a truck to.


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks Ridgetop. We'll have ATVs.
From map scouting I see alfalfa fields that look interesting. 
I'll have to check rainfall totals for the summer and see if the western drought has extended into central UT. If so, they may be keying on water sources instead of getting sufficient from their browse.


----------

